# Need to buy new car, what should I get?



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

My budget is $8k. I want to pay all with cash, no monthly payments.

Been flopping through these forums trying to figure out which car would be best.

I'm only going to be ubering part time, up to max 20 hours a week. But I'll be commuting everyday regardless so the miles will still add up pretty quick.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Not to golden shower on your parade, but...
At 95¢ per mile, and seeing how your area doles out pickup times (see above attachment).

Well you may want to keep "flopping" through the forums and get a better feel for a driver's more pressing issues.

Fares vs. Profit
Insurance and Accidents
Depreciation and Damage
Taxes

The list goes on and on.

Good luck.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

I commute to SF Bay Area leave around morning and come back home late night. So I'm never really in Tracy, more like all over the Bay. Anyways, just want to Uber/Lyft part time on the side when I have free time (I'm well aware of the poverty wages, but I'm more attracted by the flexibility over the pay).

My car got wrecked which was a 2 door and so I need a new car anyways, just want to know what would be a good car for Uber and to just commute in general all the time with a budget of about $8k.

Toyota Corolla/Camry were at the top of my list atm. Prius is a lil over my budget unless I get a great deal somewhere.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Aharm said:


> My budget is $8k. I want to pay all with cash, no monthly payments.


Outstanding thinking, regardless of whether you're driving for Uber.

People waste FAR too much money on their vehicles, and then they wonder why they never have enough money for other things they need or want.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeahh lol. Any advice on car and on mileage? 

And by flopping, more like i been on these forums for hours now and still no clue!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

2006 or 2007 altima will be a good choice.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I have never been steered wrong buying Hyundai.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Get select car list for your market. Find out if any select is within reach for your budget. if not possible to get a select car, Altima as suggested is a good car. Or Camry hybrid maybe.


----------



## claritys (Aug 12, 2015)

I drive a 2010 Nissan Versa Hatchback in SF. I feel like it's the perfect car for the city. It's super small, but feels much bigger inside, even regarding trunk space. And the mpg isn't terrible. I've got a little over 100,000 miles on it, and so far no serious fixes. Though I am due for a service, so hopefully that's still true!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

2009 Toyota Prius 

could probably get one with 120,000 for 6500 to 7500. depending on the condition.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Im thinking toyota prius 2009 is a good option. Im worried about battery problems, do I still get 10 year warranty with that even though I buy it used?

Also, I drive a lot to commute for my current work and errands, so my miles will go up quick. 120k miles still okay? That's when prices get a lot cheaper though right?

Thanks a lot for all your guys advice.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Aharm said:


> Im thinking toyota prius 2009 is a good option. Im worried about battery problems, do I still get 10 year warranty with that even though I buy it used?
> 
> Also, I drive a lot to commute for my current work and errands, so my miles will go up quick. 120k miles still okay? That's when prices get a lot cheaper though right?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your guys advice.


actually you get 15 years or 150,000 which ever comes first because you live in cali.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Battery problems are overblown. My Prius has 178k and battery is good. Overall, I am very happy with how dependable my car is. In 2009 Toyota introduced a Prius with 1.8L engine. Try to get that one. There is also a 1.5L one in the first part of 2009. Fuel economy is the same. So, get the bigger engine one.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

wait 8k to buy a new car?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

In this context, I assume that "new" means new _to him_. Different. Not brand new.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

oh, i'd go with a used prius. nothing more than 120,000 miles. They're battery can easily last 200,000 miles. You can also find on craigslist good condition prius with braned new batteries with 1 year warranty for $6000.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

poopy said:


> View attachment 11663
> Not to golden shower on your parade, but...
> At 95¢ per mile, and seeing how your area doles out pickup times (see above attachment).
> 
> ...


haha your picture and your profile picture "matches"


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

seems like there's not enough interested in Tracy, California for you to be driving uber, unless you're willing to drive an hour all the way to San Francisco to pick up people


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

post #3


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You could get a 07 to 08 Honda Civic or an 09 Toyota Corolla for 8k easily.

For mid-size cars, I would opt for an 07 Nissan Altima or (maybe) Toyota Camry. Both cars were redesigned for this model year.

Best Hybrid at that price range would be a Prius. Try to get atleast something newer than 06.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

So looking at 08 prius, kbb values at 7800, and 08 corolla 7000. How come all ads I see the prices like way way above this? Some priuses go like 3k over what kbb considers fair market value?

It's been awhile since ive bought a car so need some advice. Am I supposed to low ball whatever price theyre asking to kbb value?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

KBB does not determine "market value" of used cars.

market value means they will sell the cars as long it's sellable for that price. I used to work for a used car dealer. you won't be able to low ball it that much.

go on cars.com and look for a similar year/model/mileage car. If it's cheaper by 500-1000 you can negotiate down to that.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5176151640.html
prius
odo 100k
$6700, touring package. (leather/navi/backup camera/bluetooth)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5171818818.html
2007 prius:
mileage: 118,500
base model


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

keep in mind in cali, your hybrid system warranty is still good up to 150,000 miles.

the prius can last up to 250k easily.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5176151640.html
> prius
> odo 100k
> $6700, touring package. (leather/navi/backup camera/bluetooth)


This car will pay for itself with the gas savings. if you drive 60K miles in 1 year, that's 120 fill ups. at $40/tank it will be costing you almost $5K to run it. And you will save $5K with the high cost of gas in California.
It is leather, gets good mileage, gas is expensive in California, UberX rates are higher in SF Bay area... it is a good UberX car for the money.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

not much of depreciation too after 60k miles. you'll lose like... $1000 only.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

$40 a tank? How much is regular in FL?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5176151640.html
> prius
> odo 100k
> $6700, touring package. (leather/navi/backup camera/bluetooth)


at $6700 this is a good price. make sure it has clean title.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> $40 a tank? How much is regular in FL?


I use premium and it is just under $3. I adjusted it for CA since it is more expensive there.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

why are you using premium on a Prius?


People it’s about keeping your expenses down when you drive as a X. Just use regular. $2.25 a gallon in NJ


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> why are you using premium on a Prius?
> 
> People it's about keeping your expenses down when you drive as a X. Just use regular. $2.25 a gallon in NJ


Burns cleaner and keeps engine in better condition. It is only adding $5.00 to each tank. I get 500 miles out of it. This is 1 penny extra for each mile.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

People ! you are driving a Prius for Uber X. It’s not a Bentley! I don’t understand some of you drivers. 

On your calculation you would save $2,400 in gas by using regular. Toyota says use regular. I use regular. 2009 Toyota Prius with 120,000 miles.


come on man!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I avg 48 to 56mpg on regular.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

using premium when regular is fine is one of the most wasteful thing you can do as a driver.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

With 07 will i only be able to uber for like 2 years with the car because of their 10 year rule?

I have contacted that person though, just waiting for my check to come into mail and keeping my options open...


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> at $6700 this is a good price. make sure it has clean title.


He changed it to 7600 fair.

Is 2007 okay for ubers 10 year rule?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Aharm said:


> He changed it to 7600 fair.
> 
> Is 2007 okay for ubers 10 year rule?


You need to bargain with him. He wrote $6700 in the original ad and that's all you have. Yes, he wrote the price is firm but he did advert at $6700. Also, start looking for dents and scratch and mention it. Tell him you are serious buyer.

Try it. The worst thing he can do is say no. Just be ready to walk out of the deal. I'm telling you hybrid cars are not in demand due to low fuel price. Tell him that you are looking at the same car but it's a 2009 model with lower mileage. But you like the color of his Prius. hahaha

Trust me. Sellers on c-list are ready to bargain.

2007 is okay with Uber. You will have 2 years of service. But I can see the car being grandfathered in and being able to Uber for longer.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Aharm said:


> So looking at 08 prius, kbb values at 7800, and 08 corolla 7000. How come all ads I see the prices like way way above this? Some priuses go like 3k over what kbb considers fair market value?
> 
> It's been awhile since ive bought a car so need some advice. Am I supposed to low ball whatever price theyre asking to kbb value?


^^^
Offering what the vehicle is actually worth isn't lowballing. 
Even with high demand vehicles like a Prius, there's a reason why it ended up at auction as opposed to on the lot of the dealer that took it in trade, and chances are that the used car dealer that picked it up paid about half of what they're asking.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Battery problems are overblown. My Prius has 178k and battery is good. Overall, I am very happy with how dependable my car is. In 2009 Toyota introduced a Prius with 1.8L engine. Try to get that one. There is also a 1.5L one in the first part of 2009. Fuel economy is the same. So, get the bigger engine one.


^^^
Here in Vegas there are Prius cabs driving around that are pushing 300k or even over. 
The drivers love 'em.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I highly recommend an Acura TL. If you're lucky you might find a 2007 for under $8k, but a 2006 is likely more realistic. 

Awesome cars! Great to drive and last forever.


----------

